# Organic meat in Malaga region



## Helen121 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi, 

We recently arrived in Iznate, near Malaga and are here for the next three months or so. 

We are trying (without and success so far) to find some organic meat and would be grateful if anyone has any suggestions as to where we can go to buy some in this region. 

Many thanks

Helen


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Helen121 said:


> Hi,
> 
> We recently arrived in Iznate, near Malaga and are here for the next three months or so.
> 
> ...


Try Carne Ecologica directa a Su Domicilio who deliver "carne ecologica" (organic meat) to your door-

You might find more specialist suppliers in the Green Guide: Spanish Green Environment News Business Directory : Green Guide Spain

Try and avoid supermarkets. If you buy locally raised _cerdo iberico_ or _vaca retinta_ from any good butcher, these animals have grazed free range in the campo and meat doesn´t get much more organic than that.


----------

